# how do I put hair onto a fursuit head?



## ironpaw (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey there, I hope there is someone here who can help me out. I really don't know how to put hair onto a fursuit head. I'm not sure if wigs would work, and plus they're expensive. Any alternatives?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 8, 2010)

Some people use faux fur of the right color to create the look of hair. How you go about it depends upon the hairstyle you are trying to create. Zeke and I have done that before, especially with the recent dalmatian head that needed the look of a crew-cut.

I don't know what your price range is but if you want the look of real hair and this place: http://www.nftech.com/ has the correct color and you are willing to pay the price, this is much better than trying to butcher a wig for the use of hair.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 8, 2010)

you might be able to brush out some yarn and hotglue it to the head? ive never done it, or seen it done, but i plan on trying it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 13, 2010)

Make a mask instead and use your own hair... of course most of my fursuit "knowledge" is untested (by me) theory...


----------



## Rewty (Feb 13, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> you might be able to brush out some yarn and hotglue it to the head? ive never done it, or seen it done, but i plan on trying it.



I had the same thought and just tried yesterday, and the yarn kept getting shorter because the fibers separate. So length would be a huge problem.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 13, 2010)

Use long pile fur and shape it with a razor I think.. 

Wigs usually look horribly ugly on fursuits. :<


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, I know that you can get synthetic hair, for next to nothing I got some bright pink for a whole five hundred pennies, and my Koala bear used to wear them along with sunglasses. ^_^


----------



## Rewty (Feb 13, 2010)

I agree that wigs usually don't look all that great on fursuits. It's something about a toony kind of face with kind of realistic hair... it's weird. I was trying to come up with something for Rewty that would appear more stylized (especially since her hair is so bulky). Has anyone ever tried crepe hair? Or would that separate into shorter clumps like the yarn?


----------



## Beetlecat (Feb 13, 2010)

It depends what style of hair you are after. 

You can use longpile fur cut into thin swatches and layered. Wefted hair extensions. Horse hair. Twisted yarn. wig fiber fur bought from National Fiber Technology.. many possibilities. Which you chose is up to your fursuit style and the haircut style.


----------

